# Two GSD held for killing bull calf



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I saw that Livingston County Animal Control had two stray German Shepherd Dogs in their facility and then came across this local news.

*



Sheriff: Two loose dogs kill bull calf

Click to expand...

*


> By Lisa Roose-Church • DAILY PRESS & ARGUS • February 12, 2010
> 
> 
> _Livingston County Animal Control is holding two German shepherds that killed a 400- to 500-pound bull calf Thursday morning in rural western Livingston County, and the dogs owners' could face criminal charges._




Sheriff: Two loose dogs kill bull calf | livingstondaily.com | Livingston Daily


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

My first gut reaction is to assume these two dogs were VERY hungry to attack and EAT a 500 pound bull calf. I may be wrong, but I see negligent ownership stamped all over this. I am not surprised that the GSDs were not aggressive twoards anyone (well except when someone tried to take one's fresh kill away from it...again...bad ownership...they have ways of correcting food aggression in even the hungriest of dogs)
I hate to say this, but I would have kinda liked to have seen this. I mean, Its sad the calf died, but to see 2 dogs work together like thier ancestors to take down such a big prize would have been magnificent, IMO.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very sad, and of course the dogs will lose just as the calf did. 

You are right Robin, poor ownership once again puts our breed in a negative light. I too wonder if they ahd just not been very hungry to do that or was it a matter of herding gone awry?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Not to sound rude, but were they hungry??


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

This is probably going to sound weird but at least they didn't go after humans. I guess they wanted fresh raw meat .

The fact they showed no aggression i hope they don't get put down. They were just being animals who's prey drive probably kicked in. But i do think the owners should have been in better control of the dogs, i can't stand loose dogs.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Yup, I see no reason the dogs would be put down, but it could happen if the owners don't agree to proper containment. It would fall into the category of nuisance I would think.

The owner just bought their dogs a $10,000 meal it seems though.. Probably not going to be happy about that.

I'm surprised the farmer didn't shoot them.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

TxRider said:


> The owner just bought their dogs a $10,000 meal it seems though.. Probably not going to be happy about that.
> 
> I'm surprised the farmer didn't shoot them.


Yeah, Where I lived out in Kansas, If a farmer had come across something like that, they would have just shot the dogs. It might be horrible to say, but when you have a livestock that is worth THAT much money, I wouldnt have blamed him. 

Chalk this one up to Stupid Owners  ...


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

smerry said:


> Yeah, Where I lived out in Kansas, If a farmer had come across something like that, they would have just shot the dogs. It might be horrible to say, but when you have a livestock that is worth THAT much money, I wouldnt have blamed him.
> 
> Chalk this one up to Stupid Owners  ...


Yup farmers here will shoot dogs that will wander on the property. I would let both my dogs run loose on the country road so they can have some run time but always stuck close. My aunt told me to be sure to watch my dogs because the farmers around here WILL shoot your dogs without blinking.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, you have to teach dogs not to mess with livestock. Period.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You have to teach dogs to not go out of your yard, better yet keep them contained on your property. The farmers out here do not wait to see whether the dog WILL go after their sheep or goats or ducks or chickens. They shoot first and ask questions later. 

I suppose if I owned a pig or a sheep or a cow or a horse or a goat that I raised up from a baby, and someone's large dogs which are predators came onto my property, and injured or killed my critter, I would be feeling just as bad as a dog owner whose dog is injured or killed on their own property by a predator human or cainine.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

How sad.

We have loose cows in our local (offleash) parks and it is posted that any dog found charging, harrassing, etc. of the cows will be shot. 

Siena's first off leash had her 'herding' the cows, but no aggression. I was just afraid she would get kicked... she herded 6 of them until one stopped dead in it's tracks and turned and faced her off... that got her attention. She still likes to attempt to chase, but we're getting better at keeping her away. Once the bulls even followed her after she started heading away... now that was unnerving!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I've lost I don't know how many animals to wandering dogs. Perhaps the worst was my daughters' pet goat.

We came home and my daughter (10yrs old) ran down to check his water. She had nightmares for weeks. The neighbor's dogs had ripped him to shreds. He was disemboweled and his head was almost ripped off. I can still hear her screaming and screaming...

So, yes, my philosophy is to shoot first and ask questions later. Whats more, that philosophy is 100% supported by the law. I know numerous farmers who have also lost calves to dogs. One farmer lost a cow and her calf. The dogs found her while she was giving birth and basically ripped the calf out of her.

Also, in WV, it is legal for hunters to shoot ANY roaming dog, esp if it is on public land. Chasing deer is a shootable offense and if you call to report a roaming dog, the Wildlife Dept will come out and kill it.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I wanted to clarify the main reason that most farmers shoot stray dogs on sight. A dog doesn't have to be aggressive or attack livestock to cause damage. Dogs just out for a run can frighten cattle/sheep/whatever and cause them to panic. This easily leads to broken legs, trampled calves, etc.

Also, dogs like to have fun and what is more fun than an animal that runs away? So some dogs will just keep playing and playing until an animal collapses. A pregnant animal can have a miscarriage or drop a calf early. Some dogs enjoy the game so much that they will harass an animal until it dies.

So, that is why farmers don't take a chance with roaming animals. Their animals are their lively hood and even a single dead calf is a huge loss.


----------

